# first time buying a board



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

hi guys im Shinta, im a newb. i went snowboarding last year at Keystone Colorado. i rented a snowboard it was a burton something. it wasnt waxed at all and i had to sit and learn on that. anyways.. now that i know how to do the basics at a fair level. i think its time i get a snowboard. I live in TX so.... snowboarding in TX is kind of out of the question =D alright so... ive been checking out craigslist and what not. i want a intermediate board and am willing to pay 200-300 board and bindings (used/new)im going to show you guys a couple of posts i have found that interested me.

my Specs
5' 8
140 lbs
size 10 shoe
probably a board in between 150-160

Links:
Ride Fleetwood snowboard 154" package.
RIDE DECADE SNOWBOARD + BINDINGS
Snowboard w/ binders
Nitro Nova snowboard 157 cm, strap-in bindings
snowboard
Nitro Snowboard 155
NEW Rage Circuit 154 Uni-Sex Snowboard + Bindings
Snowboard package. Forum, 32 and Burton. Top of the line gear...


Like in Craigslist all prices are negotiable. i would apreciate some of your input guys. tell me what board you guys think is best for a new guy. (i plan to use it multiple times my family likes going to trip to colorado and new mexico, i have family that live in switzerland as well =D)

-thanks


----------

